
80K worth of AWS Credit – help extend startup runway - vadrevu
We have 80K worth of AWS credit that we&#x27;d like to sell for a lesser amount to extend our runway by few more months while we are closing a funding round.<p>Any takers?
======
jeffbarr
Per the Terms & Conditions at
[https://aws.amazon.com/awscredits/](https://aws.amazon.com/awscredits/) :

"Promotional Credit you receive is personal to you. You may not sell, license,
rent, or otherwise transfer Promotional Credit. Promotional Credit may be
applied only to your own account, and not any other account."

~~~
vadrevu
Thanks for the heads up. I overlooked this and we are keeping our credits to
ourselves.

